

How Three Nobodies Built NBA's Most Powerful News Site - edw519
http://online.wsj.com/public/article/SB120605508959553157-db6pLJ6mI8qnMd7RiRcoyeTeEDQ_20090321.html?mod=rss_free

======
edw519
"His time zone gave him a five-hour head start on his closest U.S. rivals."

I wonder how well this advantage can work in other industries.

~~~
wallflower
I know someone in NYC who had to work a once-monthly week of night shift hours
to handle the London financial markets opening. The shift was allocated in
round-robin fashion amongst the trading desk members. In other words, the time
advantage in certain industries may be neutralized because resources are
allocated to address it.

~~~
maximilian
That sounds really shitty. Work 1 out of 4 weeks (roughly) at night. Talk
about a rough week. I feel like i'd be continually out of sync. Just when I
was back to normal I'd have to work all night again..man. Or all day.

~~~
fallentimes
I agree, but many people do a variance of this on the weekend. Where during
the week they sleep from 10 or 11 pm until 6 or 7 am. Then, on the weekend
they sleep from 2 or 3 am until 10 or 11 am.

------
Prrometheus
A content site. Some of the best ideas are old ideas.

------
ctingom
Cool article.

